# Muslim English Boys Names



## Hannaaisha

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone knows any cute Muslim boy names that are English as well ie. Daniel. I'm really stuck for boys names and I'm convinced I'm having a boy. I like the name Gabriel the most so far what do you think?


----------



## tink28

Gabriel is sweet, im really spiritual and love angels, so it makes me think of archangel Gabriel!


----------



## amym

I guess any old testament names would be good? My son will be Solomon, and I have friends whose kids are Jonah, Noah, Malachai and Isaac....


----------



## Peachypoo

Adam is nice, Esa is nice to (arabic though)... theres plenty... but why english? arabic names are good to.


----------



## crazyguider

My friend in school was called Nima which is a lovely name


----------



## Peachypoo

amym said:


> I guess any old testament names would be good? My son will be Solomon, and I have friends whose kids are Jonah, Noah, Malachai and Isaac....



Oh i like Solomon... i have been considering that, but being asian i know in laws and older generation with pronouncing salman (bollywood actor)


----------



## Hannaaisha

Yeah I love Arabic names but ones that are English too so they are easy for everyone to pronounce. I'm half Iraqi half English so got Hanna because its both. I love the names Esa and Noah.


----------



## Peachypoo

Hannaaisha said:


> Yeah I love Arabic names but ones that are English too so they are easy for everyone to pronounce. I'm half Iraqi half English so got Hanna because its both. I love the names Esa and Noah.

Yeh i love Esa, but its already taken in my family,.... I like the name Zakariyah (sounds girly in english).. i also like Rayyan.. My bro in law is called Raees... i love that to.... seems like all the good names in my family are taken...


----------



## ummar

Adam?


----------



## mumtobeplus1

My hubby is Kurdish, We are going for either Amir or Hamza, we also like
Ariyan, Darian, Navin, Darin, Diar, Ali, Amed & Karwan.
Some of those are arabic and some kurdish. 

I think im the opposite to you, i want a name thats NOT english, i like names
that are different and not very popular.


----------



## daffyduck

I like the name Benjamin and Isaac also Noah is quite nice


----------



## Janeysaney

Me n dh were thinking of mika'eel or gabriel, But i really wnt esa now. I know sum1 who named their son Sami-ul and their english family call him samuel. I reli like Aaron (harun), Jacob (yacoub), moses (musa), Ellijah (Illias) and Deen.


----------



## lindblum

I really like zachariah and Illyas, was going to use one of those if my first was a boy :)

other names: da'ud, shakeel, shams, sami, bilal -really like <3


----------



## mislaww

Love the idea of a name that blends both cultures (whichever cultures they may be). 

Gabriel is great, and I particularly think Noah is a great name. Neither are that common, but not out there, either (which I think is nice). Esa seems great, although I must admit I don't know how it's pronounced!


----------



## Hannaaisha

Thanks everyone this is so helpful. I was lost for boy name ideas now I've got loads. :) xx


----------



## Janeysaney

mislaww said:


> Love the idea of a name that blends both cultures (whichever cultures they may be).
> 
> Gabriel is great, and I particularly think Noah is a great name. Neither are that common, but not out there, either (which I think is nice). Esa seems great, although I must admit I don't know how it's pronounced!

Its spelt exactly as its said. Emphasise on the e though. So Ee - sa. If that makes any sense? Its basically Jesus but in arabic!


----------



## Janeysaney

Oh i like Solomon... i have been considering that, but being asian i know in laws and older generation with pronouncing salman (bollywood actor)[/QUOTE]

I was considering that name too but have no decided against it, dont think I could ever get the elders used to saying Solomon and not Salman!


----------



## samola84

I love the name Yusif.. That was my dream to have a baby named Yusef but my brother named his son that.

Now we are thinking of Khaleel or Marwan. Many of our friends are suggesting the name Adam.


----------



## ummar

We have several boys names chosen, so any suggestions of girl names? I like soft feminine names like Sofia but my cousin has already taken that.


----------



## Hannaaisha

Saffiyah, lana, lulu, Aisha, Aaliyah, Imaan, Imani, Asiya, Aisha, Najla, Rania... Arabic girls names are so gorgeous I could go on all night!


----------



## Peachypoo

mislaww said:


> Love the idea of a name that blends both cultures (whichever cultures they may be).
> 
> Gabriel is great, and I particularly think Noah is a great name. Neither are that common, but not out there, either (which I think is nice). Esa seems great, although I must admit I don't know how it's pronounced!


Esa (Jesus) is pronounced Eee-saa... its a beautiful name, very popular.


----------



## Peachypoo

Hannaaisha said:


> Saffiyah, lana, lulu, Aisha, Aaliyah, Imaan, Imani, Asiya, Aisha, Najla, Rania... Arabic girls names are so gorgeous I could go on all night!

My DD is called Inaya.... love unusual names... arabic names are beautiful...


----------



## Peachypoo

Janeysaney said:


> Oh i like Solomon... i have been considering that, but being asian i know in laws and older generation with pronouncing salman (bollywood actor)

I was considering that name too but have no decided against it, dont think I could ever get the elders used to saying Solomon and not Salman![/QUOTE]

yeh even more difficult when its a different or unusual name, they'll always have a few things to say about it...


----------



## samola84

I love the girls name Layla


----------



## Lady-K

I teach a lot of Muslim kids. I think the cutest boys names are indeed Danyal (Danny), Hamza, Usman, Tariq and Haider.


----------



## bubbles007

My brother is half and half and he is called samer, but everyone calls him sam. I named my first daughter Layla. x


----------

